# IPOD's and Real Player Movies???



## Slugger926 (Jan 29, 2007)

My engineering classes are played on Real Player video with the Power Point presentation slides played on the right of the video.

There is one real player file where you can play just the instructor's video without the slide show.

Now for the question, can IPOD's play these videos? Can only the sound be seperated out for IPODS that don't play video?

I am curious about getting something to play these lectures to and from work, or something that isn't running on my computer at work.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Slugger926 (Jan 29, 2007)

:laugh: . &lt;_&lt;


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 29, 2007)

I dont think that the ipod will play back Real Media. Ipods support MPEG-4 and H.264. MPEG-4's are fairly universal and just about anything will play them. Im not familiar with H.264. Ive always thought Real was total crap and since AOL bought out RealSystems a few years back its turned into an even bigger pile of poo. I could be wrong though so feel free to tell me Im an idiot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree with FW - I don't think that RealPlayer is compatible with iPod media types.

I would point out one more thing. The distance learning classes I took were RealPlayer video. In the early days I used to download the videos and watch from my laptop when I was on the road. Later classes only offered the video through RealPlayer Streaming Video - meaning you could no longer download the video. The school ended up stamping some sort of proprietary note on the videos as well.

If you find that you can download vidoes, double-check to make sure it is okay to do so. Some schools can be AGGRESSIVE in the protection of what they consider proprietary material.

JR


----------



## Slugger926 (Jan 30, 2007)

jregieng said:


> I agree with FW - I don't think that RealPlayer is compatible with iPod media types.
> I would point out one more thing. The distance learning classes I took were RealPlayer video. In the early days I used to download the videos and watch from my laptop when I was on the road. Later classes only offered the video through RealPlayer Streaming Video - meaning you could no longer download the video. The school ended up stamping some sort of proprietary note on the videos as well.
> 
> If you find that you can download vidoes, double-check to make sure it is okay to do so. Some schools can be AGGRESSIVE in the protection of what they consider proprietary material.
> ...


They also sent out CD's with the video's on them. I am trying to get to the point where I can lesson to the lectures in my car or without running realplayer on my computer at work for time management purposes. The video portion has slide shows of the powerpoint presentation that I can print off and flip through at a later time.

I am trying out a Microsoft Zune right now. I couldn't get it to recognize any videos that I have including my home videos. It will only recognize certain formats, and I tried converting to those formats (.AVI, Mpeg). I can get the movies to play on my computer still, but still won't be recognized by the Zune software. The realplayer videos I have are .RM. The conversion software that is supossed to convert .rm videos won't show that it can convert the .rm videos I have. It should be simple!!!!

I may have to record a webcam movie of the video playing so I can get something to work. LOL


----------



## SkyWarp (Jan 30, 2007)

Try using another converter such as http://www.videohelp.com/tools?tool=Real7ime_Converter


----------



## Slugger926 (Jan 31, 2007)

SkyWarp said:


> Try using another converter such as http://www.videohelp.com/tools?tool=Real7ime_Converter


That worked for the main .rm video. How about one that will convert the compiled presentation that is in .smi (SMIL) format? It complies a video of the instructor and slides.

Converting the instructor only will serve 90% of what I want.

THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------

